# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Project 25: Testez un mod, sauvez un étudiant

## ShinSH

Après les mods d'étudiants danois It's Mime Time, Peekaboo, et A Corny Voyage présentés par El Gringo dans d'anciens numéros, Project 25 est un mod solo fait par un suédois. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont dans le nord de l'europe, mais on dirait que chez eux, les mods comme projets de fin d'étude sont à la mode (hohoho).
 Project 25 cherche à copier l'ambiance caractéristique de la série Half Life, mélant combats, plateformes, et puzzles. D'ailleurs, le mod est livré avec un petit questionnaire vous demandant de le comparer sur plusieurs points à Half Life 2. Il prendra les retours que vous lui enverrez pour son mémoire. Enfin pas trop fort non plus, sinon il ne sera plus en état de passer sa soutenance.
 Vous pouvez donc opter pour l'action citoyenne, en testant ce mod et en renvoyant le questionnaire. Et au vu de la qualité offerte pendant la trentaine de minute nécessaire pour finir le jeu, il mérite largement votre attention. Entre des nouvelles skins, des nouveaux dialogues, et un gameplay assez sympa, ce mod développé dans un court laps de temps tient toutes ses promesses. Chapeau l'autis... l'artiste.
 Attention, interdit aux pauvres, Half Life 2 et ses 2 épisodes sont requis.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## mellifico

ça pèse combien?

ps: tu peux filer le lien du topic mod créé récemment? J'arrive plus à le trouver avec ma feignasse de neurone...

----------


## ShinSH

27.5Mo.

Pour le lien du topic, c'est par ici.

----------


## carapitcho

Je suis trop pauvre, dommage. Je suis limité à HL ...

----------


## francou008

"Ouah cool il fait que 30 mo, ça va m'occuper"
Hop dl : "Ouah cool, il a un serveur qui assure, 1.5mo/s"
Copie-collage
Lançage "Vous devez avoir Episode 2 installé, fichier à télécharger 6800mo"
Auto :haha: 
Bon je lance quand même le DL d'Ep2, 1.5mo/s aussi... étrange pour des serveurs steam  :tired:  normalement ça monte pas au delà de 200ko/s  :tired:  Ils doivent planifier la destruction de la Terre.  :tired:

----------


## Pastaga13

Merde, va vraiment falloir que je me paye HL II et les deux épisodes qui vont avec. (orange box ?)
La plupart des mod alléchant que je découvre sur CPC sont basé la dessus. 

Humm bon... Opération  ::ninja::  piquage de carte bleu à ma moitié.
(c'est elle qui gére les brouzouf. Heureusement d'ailleurs  ::P: )

C'est bon, hl 2 ++ in the box ... Promo steam 11€ le mulet et les mules. :Cigare:

----------

